# Baby sharks everywhere



## zesurgeon (May 28, 2013)

Johnson's beach was alive today. I caught a whiting and 32 sharks between 1 and 2 feet. Let all the sharks go but is was a fun day of fishing.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

The son an I took a swim out to the first sand bar an was bumped, but no teeth marks,Thank God. We did see a couple dark shadows dart by swimming back in.. But even thought I saw a couple smaller ones within 20 ft of shore.. One of the orange an white choppers flew over done a wave back an forth, The life Gaurds made comments,, But couldnt hear them from the waves,, But figured they were saying the same thing I was thinking,, The chopper was seeing what we were thinking about,,, But other than that it was a great day swimming,, The water wasnt that clear,, But the sea weed was almost all gone for some fishing...


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Caught a 5 footer at NAS today. Ill be at johnsons tomorrow, thanks for reporting.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

i was at johnson's beach late in the day today, and also hooked whitings and baby sharks.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Are these atlantic sharpnose sharks?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

im not sure what type of baby sharks they were, but they were everywhere this past friday...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

albacized said:


> Are these atlantic sharpnose sharks?



most of the small ones we caught last night were black tip and black nose in the 1-3ft range. perfect bait size.


----------

